#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Heads or Tails ??

## Kevieee

Every time i need to make a desition it will give me mostly heads and heads is always the one i wanted. Monday morning should i drink coke or water. Coke Coke Water. It seems divination always gives me the answers i know already.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Isn't that kinda the point?

----------


## Kevieee

If i know it will happen then why need divination ??

----------


## Kevieee

Iys like say meh 90% of the time it will give me heads so meh ill just say coke cuz i want it. Coke heads water tails.

----------


## Kevieee

Well the probelm it seems to happen is that it only gives me a short term answer for tarot cards. Example will b elike how will i like this vacation result "Happy" well then i will be happy at first then probally in the last few days i will be sick as heck. SO why does it only give me a short term answer.

----------


## S33k3R

To free yourself from such complex confusions...

Heads is Coke
Tails is Water

Flip the coin...

Walk out with an orange juice...

----------


## Kevieee

This applys to all divination.. What happends if you happen to come across a fals reading. I mean you will never know if its true or not, you may never know if it will happen or not, or maybe even never. Sometimes i get really frustrated why divination will give me a false reading. Not a real example: Just cuz the strip says shes positive shes pregnant means she is but the card says shes not. Does that mean the cards failed ??

----------


## Plarkenstorf

The cards never fail, they are an immutable font of various delphic truths. The only thing that's possibly introducing an error in the process of ascertaining truth from the Tarot cards is the reader.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Now you are getting into the conflict between

Precog or Will manifestation.

Say you are driving to work and thinking about your office on fire and how great that would be (you could use a vacation and unemployment money.)

You turn the corner and are about to drive up to the parking lot when you look up and see a glorious orange glow consuming the wage slave prison camp.

Now the question, did you know this was going to happen or did you make it happen?

Does divination create or illuminate?

Either way, it never fails.

----------

